# Most docile of the african cichlids



## Kelly682 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this is probably a really stupid question, but what species of africans are the most docile? And how many would fit in a 55 gallon tank?

I'm going to donate my baby auratus, red zebra, and kenyis because I don't want carnage in my tank as they get older.

however, I do like the looks of cichlids.

Some advice? This time I'm going to be smart and ask before I buy...


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

from the mbuna side, Rusties and Yellow Labs come to mind. Acei are also docile but most won't recommend them in a 55 gal. Cyno. afra Cobues are pretty chill as well.


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

Ps. Saulosi I hear are really good and will add more color to your tank.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Ps. Saulosi are nice because they 1)are a dwarf species and 2) are dimorphic and 3)are low on the aggression scale. They would be great in a 55g and you would have a nice mix of colors. Lots of people do a species-only tank with the Saulosi.

I agree with the others mentioned. Most dwarf species work well.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I didn't add Saulosi to the list b/c they are little "devils" in my 30 gal. Of course they only fight amungst themselves but to say they're docile would IMO be wrong. They won't "bully" other fish but will have plently of fights/chases with eachother. I think they're similar (not quite as bad) as a single species group of dems. Just my 2 cents


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

You can add 3 species to your 55 gallon as long as it's four feet. Look to the profiles section for what you would like following these simple rules.

1) only pick 3 species 
2) do not pick species that max at six inches, chose five or less inches max size
3) do not pick any species where mature males will look alike (i.e. demasoni and ps. saluosi)
4) do not pick any species from same genus (a good rule but not an iron rule like no. 3)
5) aim for only one male of each species with 3/4 females excepet for Ps. Demasoni)
6) avoid species where females might look alike when mature (i.e. msobo and saluosi and yellow labs)
7) have lots of rock work and add fish when young, be prepared to remove excess males as needed


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

And I'm assuming you have red zebras, kenyi, and auratus becasue you bought 'assorted malawi cichlids' from a store for 2.99 each or something. I can't believe pet stores still do this...they put kenyi and auratus into 10 gallon community tanks at pH7 all the time and just because they don't do it directly doesn't mean it isn't their fault.


----------



## Kelly682 (Aug 2, 2011)

That is exactly what happened!!! I paid $2.99 too!!! They were the only fish in the tank. I bought all of them. Stupid mistake. They were so cute. I tend to research after I buy something, so I can take care of it properly. Thats when I learned what I bought...

At least I donated them, and they can have a proper home. I hope. Now starts my search for fish. Don't know what I want. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Labidochromis caeruleus are the most peaceful mbuna that are appropriate for a 55G tank IMO.

Many of the Aulonocara (peacocks) that mature at or under 6" are possibly even more peaceful.

And maybe even some small haps like Placidochromis electra or some of the Lethrinops would be happy in a 55G.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

esparzar1 said:


> I didn't add Saulosi to the list b/c they are little "devils" in my 30 gal. Of course they only fight amungst themselves but to say they're docile would IMO be wrong. They won't "bully" other fish but will have plently of fights/chases with eachother. I think they're similar (not quite as bad) as a single species group of dems. Just my 2 cents


In a 55g I think Saulosi would be a lot less aggressive than a 30g. I've kept them before and they were a lot less aggressive than my demasoni. That may be because males are so much easier to identify. They aren't the most docile but I think they are a good beginner fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Even the most passive of mbuna will be more aggressive than the average Haplochromine. Certainly some of the smaller Aulonocara, Lethrinops and Nyassachromis types would fit the bill well as lesser aggressive Malawian cichlids.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

A colony of blue orchid (kandeense) or sulfurhead (maylandi) peacocks would be great in a 55. You could do multiple males with females without aggression. There's a good article in the library on this very docile peacock.


----------



## bstatham (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with what most have said. I would say with mbuna: labs, rusties, and aceis.

I dont know why so many people are so against having aceis in a 55. I understand that they get to be around 6" adult size but I have had no problems. I have 5 in a 55 with 6 or 7 labs and all of my fish are very healthy and happy. Aceis and Labs both breed very regularly.


----------

